# Professional Heat Transfer Vinyl



## Nykev (Dec 27, 2016)

What heat transfer vinyl are the big companies using? I.E. Nike, Under Armour, Etc


----------



## Blue92 (Oct 8, 2010)

I doubt if many of the large companies like those you named use heat press vinyl.

Probably silk screen or direct print.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Nike does, or did, on some of their drifits. The closest vinyl I found to Nike was the Spectracut from Imprintables. Their gray was spot on to Nike's gray and the look/feel was identical.


----------



## djque (Feb 5, 2013)

They use silkscreen plastisol,waterbase and discharge
I work at American apparel and we print for them


----------



## calhtech (Feb 4, 2012)

djque said:


> They use silkscreen plastisol,waterbase and discharge
> I work at American apparel and we print for them



News - Stahls' Decorating Fulfillment Center


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

nike uses many different applications,
transfer vinyl is one of them
but which company is a hard question as it would be runs strictly for them and their colors,
possibly even their own specs

why not simply email the companies' customer service and see if anyone responds?
they may simply straight up tell you in a moment of trying to be helpful and reveal their secrets


----------



## djque (Feb 5, 2013)

calhtech said:


> News - Stahls' Decorating Fulfillment Center


that's for drafts not there regular designs.


----------

